# Fromm Dog Food Diarrhea - Too Rich?



## nikarahul (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Our 6 month old Golden Cyrus (@cyrusthegreatgolden on IG) is starting to have some GI issues unfortunately.

It all started a few weeks ago when his stools were very soft, still formed. A few days later, he started to have full on diarrhea (more like a pile of applesauce). Our dog walker had mentioned that it was because his GI tract was growing and his stomach was just adjusting. Fast forward another week or so and he was still having diarrhea, more frequently now. The funny thing was that he was acting like his usual self, playing all the time and being just generally a good dog. So at that point we decided to take him to the vet to see if there was something we were missing.

The vet confirmed that he had a negative physical exam and also a normal rectal exam. He suggested that we do just chicken and rice for the next few days until he has a regular bowel movement. After about 3-4 days of chicken and rice twice a day, he started to have normal stools! We decided to keep him on that diet and finally phase in his normal dog food again (Fromms Gold large breed puppy). Yesterday, he unfortunately had a huge bout of diarrhea (similar to the last episodes). We took him to the vet and he started to mention that the dog food may have been "too rich" for him and we would potentially need to consider a "blander" food to give him. 

When we first started doing research into dog foods, we saw that Fromms had a lot of positives (balanced diet, fewer recalls) compared to other foods. I feel like we were wasting our time now that he can't eat it anymore. Some brands our vet suggested were Royal Canin, Blue Buffalo, and a Purina brand I can't remember at the moment. 

Anyone have any suggestions on what brand is not "too rich"? We were assuming this to mean too much protein (Fromms has 28%) is that correct? Is there a certain Protein: Fiber ratio that is recommended for dog food? Especially for dogs with sensitive stomachs like our guy?

Please help! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

You might try Royal Canin gastrointestinal puppy food. When Duster was about 6 months old, he had a few gastrointestinal problems and they cleared up completely when I started giving him this food. He still eats the adult variety and does very well on it.


----------



## nikarahul (Sep 14, 2018)

*Help Please - Any Advice Appreciated*

Hi everyone,

Really hoping for some guidance here. For the past few weeks or so, Cyrus has been having loose stools and diarrhea. The vet checked for obstruction (there was none) and said he likely just had colitis. He gave him a 7-day course of Flagyl, recommended adding in Fortiflora probiotics, and asked us to follow a chicken & rice diet until he had firm stools, then slowly incorporate in his kibble. As an aside, we've been feeding him Fromm's Large Breed Puppy since he came home at 8 weeks and he's always done great on it. 

Things were going great with the chicken/rice/Fortiflora diet until we started phasing in his kibble with the rice & chicken -- then the diarrhea started up again. We made an appointment with the vet again last night and he gave us another 7 day course of Flagyl. After the vet appointment, Cyrus started vomiting (new issue as of last night). I called the vet and am waiting to hear back this morning, but one of the things that he mentioned in yesterday's appointment was that it may be helpful to switch him to a less "rich" dog food. 

I should also mention that Cyrus also has kennel cough now thanks to a short stay in a local kennel while we were out of town for the weekend. Wondering if the vomiting could be due to the kennel cough since it puts so much pressure on their abdomen?

His current Fromm's Large Breed Puppy food has 26% protein, 14% fat, and 5.5% fiber. The one we are thinking of switching him to (Fromm's Classic Adult) is less rich and has 23% protein, 15% fat, and 4% fiber. Do you think this will help? Is there a different protein/fiber ratio I should be going for?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*OP*- I merged your two threads into one so you would have all the info and replies in the same thread.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Our puppy's first food was also Fromm (same formula as you), but she wouldn't eat it unless we added FortiFlora. With that combo, her stools were fine, but we changed her over to Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy based on the positive reviews here. She loves the food (had to get a maze bowl so she would slow down) and her stools are firm. Might be an added bonus, but her coat is very soft. Even other Golden owners have commented on it.


----------

